# TO: Wackers



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

To: All Wackers

From: A Cop

RE: How to get a life.

The following is a five step program to instruct wackers on how to get a life.

Step 1. Move out of Mom's Basement, Also useful to cut apron string.

Step 2. Stop hanging with other wackers. 

Step 3. Loose the Wacker mobile with all the lights and sirens, radios . . .
Note: Steps 1 - 3 must be completed before an attempt is made at steps 4 and 5 or you are doomed to fail.

Step 4. Get a girlfriend. Fat and ugly is better then nothing.

Step 5. Get laid, Much more satisfying then beating off in an old police cruiser.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

If one is in the recovery process and calls Gil's house... what happens?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

To: All Whackers

From: A civilian

Re: How to get a life

Having read TopCop14's memo regarding how to get a life, the following policies should also be advised of.

Having a web site designed to instill some sort of authoritative ability, using words such as "Patrol" and "Emergency" will only get you into some type of trouble with those that have to get sworn-in to "Patrol".

Purchasing lights and sirens are done by people that purchase them for police cruisers, ambulances, and fire trucks, not by civilians. It's not cool. No, you're wrong, it's NOT cool.

Some civilian, whom you may think you have some sort of authority over, will kick the ever-loving shit out of you the first time you "pretend" you have some authority over them. Chasing after someone on the highway in a Ford Taurus, decked out with red lights and sirens, can and WILL get your teeth knocked out. And kicked in the head. And pee'd on.

Buying beat-to-shit former patrol cars, the ones that were used on some type of "real" patrol, won't get other real Police Officers, Troopers, or Federal Agents to wave at you. For that matter, nobody will wave to you. It's probably because you're driving a car that looks like a police car.

There is a law out there somewhere on the books that real cops had to learn to graduate from some type of academy, that says that if you didn't graduate from any academy, you can't go around pretending to be law enforcement. If you do, it will get you in trouble.

I know what you're thinking, "Hey if Michael Knight can do it... " Knight Rider was different. Everyone *LIKED* Kitt. I bet you don't have an '84 Trans Am that can jump through the air with a push of a button. And talks. Knight Rider didn't need a red light permit, probably because it was a TV show.

Sell all your pointless lights, sirens, radios, extenders, fake "Patrol" vehicles, trailers, and anything else that you have related to police/fire/emt, and put the money in a bank account. Buy a nice sports car with it, and do as instructed in the previous memo, item number 4.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

The question still remains. Where do these people (CMPS) get all the money for this stuff?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

cj3441 said:


> The question still remains. Where do these people (CMPS) get all the money for this stuff?


If the stuff is used or "no-name", it probably doesn't cost a whole lot. For example, they use Vertex radios instead of Motorolas. Someone with a decent real job could afford it, no problem.

My question is......WHY would you spend your own money on that stuff??

And....other than bringing up the rear of bike races and jet-skiing around some ponds, what exactly do they do? I got a charge out of their "watercraft safety patrol", which is supposed to be a "deterrent" against unsafe boating. Can you imagine the response "Chief" Michael Baril is going to get, the first time he tries to lecture a boatload of drunks?


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

There seems to be some confusion here this post had nothing to do with CMPS.:innocent:

But since someone brought it up, I received a private message so here are my answers to some questions that were put to me by the CEW of CMPS. Not childish, not a Bully, Not a God, but I might seem like one as I get payed to drive a Municipal Police Car and at times I do turn on the lights and siren, but I don't get a hard on over it. And yes I am proud of everything I do. 
Note CEW is Chief Executive WACKER


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Whats scary is nobody bothers to tell these idiots this in person...You have to wonder how long it has been going on and how many times they have shown up at things or interjected themselves in things and nobody has told them that they were WACKERS and of no help whatsoever....It has empowered them so much that they actually think its OK to post on a cop sight...It's truly sad to think that these people look at things in such a way that this is OK to them. However, do you think some of us out there are to blame for letting them carry this on for what appears to be an extended period of time? 

Ultimately it does make for some entertaining posting.

WACKERS my message to you is- STOP before you get yourselves or someone else hurt...and stay clear of me because I will not be so kind in person. I have no patience for your ilk nor do I have any patience for any person out there who passes themselves off as something they are not. You cannot pretend to be a member of this most honorable profession. You must earn the right to be part of it and you have not done so. Game Over!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

THE RP said:


> Whats scary is nobody bothers to tell these idiots this in person...You have to wonder how long it has been going on and how many times they have shown up at things or interjected themselves in things and nobody has told them that they were WACKERS and of no help whatsoever....It has empowered them so much that they actually think its OK to post on a cop sight...It's truly sad to think that these people look at things in such a way that this is OK to them. However, do you think some of us out there are to blame for letting them carry this on for what appears to be an extended period of time?


I never knew people like that actually existed, until a few days ago. I thought the REACT wackers were bad, but this brings it to a whole other level.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

It is a new low to me also but it seems like they have been around for awhile....If that mope is PMing TOPCOP14 they must be watching. I would love them to just step up and try to justify themselves. It would be a bloodbath here for sure but if they have something to say the should step up....This would of course lend credence to my point that they are incapable of ever being considered members of this brotherhood in any way whatsoever...Stepping up is mandatory. Not just when you think it's cool or when you are looking for a waive.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

THE RP said:


> ....It has empowered them so much that they actually think its OK to post on a cop sight...


Well, in all fairness, anyone can post here; if this site were limited to sworn police officers only, then the public wouldn't be able to access it at all - there would be no dispatchers, no Ask-A-Cop, no meatheads looking for a hug because they were cited for whatever, no recruit hopefuls, etc. Maybe a better way of saying it is they think they can post on a law enforcement themed site and be accepted as equals? :L:

Besides, they SHOULD think it's okay to post here - if not, then wouldn't this site be rather boring? :wl: They're advertising their wackerness. Broadcasting to real cops statewide who they are and what they're doing... well, I can only see that as helpful.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

You got the point so why should I say it different. If they are comfortable enough to hang a post in all their pomp and circumstance on this site. They are mental. Alot of wackers know what they are, these guys think it's for real. Very bad. There was no slight to the other LE pros or wanna be pros who post here, nor against the general public thats asking about a six way. Don't make it something it aint. 
You are absolutely right that advertising their wackiness is quite amusing and helpful. Verry amusing.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

cj3441 said:


> The question still remains. Where do these people (CMPS) get all the money for this stuff?


Maybe some type of Grant from Ed Flynn?


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

bbelichick said:


> Maybe some type of Grant from Ed Flynn?


Hmmm. Maybe if I start Eastern MA Public Safety I can get a grant for my new jet ski!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Did I miss something with this whole CMPS thing?

Scott


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Fox:

Click here: http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7602&page=5&pp=10

Scroll down to post # 44.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

I encourage CMPSA, or anyone involved in that outfit to come onto this site and explain to the rest of us exactly what they feel their purpose is. The website, CMPSA.org, is up for public view, and therefore it is available for scrutiny and commentary. Surely it should be expected that such a site would generate a harsh reaction from those who routinely and professionally perform public safety duties everyday.. We know you check this website, so here is your opportunity to provide some insight...


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

OK I am a little pissed off here. 

Someone from here posted in my guest book on my police car page that I am a Whacker. 

That just ain't cool. He said he was from here. 
Could you please come forward and tell me why you think I am a whacker ? 
I have since removed your entry in my Guest Book and if I see it there again I will just simply remove the guest book.

I am a person who enjoys photographing Police Vehicles. and if there is anyone who has a problem with that then step forward. I do drive a Crown Vic but its an LX and it has Alloy Rims. Anyone who knows me on here knows what the car looks like. I do not think I am a whacker. Again I want the person who called me a Whacker to step up to the plate and tell me why he feels this way.

OH BTW if u wanna see my Granpamobile its in the sig. 
Greg


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Too right, Dunny! They have been conspicuously absent...step up to the plate, CMPSA...or is it a matter of the heat and the kitchen?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I am surprised that we haven't seen one of these cars with the name CONSTABLE painted down the side :roll:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

GMACK24,

Relax buddy! We all know who you are, and appreciate your artistry.......................
You've never done anything that exhibits the traits or characteristics of a "whacker"
And I'll flatulate on anybody who says different!
8)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

GMACK24 said:


> I am a person who enjoys photographing Police Vehicles.


:!: Well then hit the dam upload button..... 
http://www.policemodels.us/gallery/index.php?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey look at CMPSA's profile ,pretty funny!!

*Birthday*:
February 8, 1973 *Location*:
MA State House *Interests*:
Dealing w/ Stuck Up Snobbish Assholes here *Occupation*:
Legislative Procedures


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

lol that is pretty funny.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

in "here" I think he means the State House but I could be wrong


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Gil said:


> in "here" I think he means the State House but I could be wrong


That one got me too.. maybe it means In MA State in a House?


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

More likely in his ma's house...probably in the basement rubbing himself down with peanuut butter


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

THE RP said:


> More likely in his ma's house...probably in the basement rubbing himself down with peanuut butter


​


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Ah hahahaha!!
Best episode ever!

Scott  <img>


npd_323 said:


> ​


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Wow, Check it out , they even got a command center.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Its not a command center look at the door its a "mobile classroom" :thumbdow:


----------



## tango2 (Sep 11, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> Its not a command center look at the door its a "mobile classroom" :thumbdow:


WOW this sounds like somebody with Mental Health Issues


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

tango2 said:


> WOW this sounds like somebody with Mental Health Issues


Who has mental health issues? Me or the Wackers?


----------



## tango2 (Sep 11, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> Who has mental health issues? Me or the Wackers?


The wackers


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

tango2 said:


> The wackers


Oh ok cool thats what I thought that is what you meant but I wasn't sure. Somtimes the topic and the context that goes along with it get a little messy.


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

Guess I picked up on this CMPSA thing a little too late, their site is now down :-( 

But from what I see, it had to be one of the most comical-- and scary-- groups ever around!


----------



## AR15Ron (Oct 19, 2005)

sgtmvm said:


> Guess I picked up on this CMPSA thing a little too late, their site is now down :-(
> 
> But from what I see, it had to be one of the most comical-- and scary-- groups ever around!


Wish the web site was still up... I really dig the LAPD blues with the badge and patches, is that the CMPSA official uniform? If driving around with lights and cruisers wasnt bad enough, lets wear a badge and a uniform.......I thought that was impersonating, no? How come there has been no CMPSA response? Obviously they are watching, I'd love some answers.. Especially where the money comes from! The 15 pages of hilarity has kept me and everyone in the station laughing for hours now.

Oh yeah, in one of the origional posts someone stated that one CMPSA guy was the police man, one was the fireman? I want to know where the Indian and the Construction worker are?!?

You guys have really made this night go by, thanks for the laughs.

Ron
I dunno if this will work, but the images are appropriate.
http://forums.hamsexy.com/images/smiles/vestman.gif
http://forums.hamsexy.com/images/smiles/tinyhamsexyguyani.gif
http://forums.hamsexy.com/images/smiles/whacker.gif


----------



## Skiierxxx06 (Jun 1, 2005)

"watches canoeists coming through his checkpoint into the trouble section of the river. Each checkpoint has a Vertex VX-160/VC hand-held portable radio and a throw rope (on hood of truck) for safety reasons in the event someone might need help." 

http://www.cmpsa.org/eventsp_Canoe05a.htm

Can hardly see him in his camo... do people pay for the peope to be there or do they scan the town newspapers for events and just show up?:baby21:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I thought the quote about watching canoeists was a joke. It REALLY does say that! So they just basically stalk people "in case" an emergency situation were to occur??? 8-O


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The site is back up it must have been over its quota in hits.


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

JERRY'S KIDS - MEETS CMPSA AND WEARS UNIFORMS. GREAT JOB








CMPSA VOLUNTEERED THEIR WANNABE CRUISERS TO LET THE RETARTED KIDS PLAY IN THEM. HERE'S A PICTURE OF SLOW JOSHUA PLAYING WITH THE RADIO.


----------



## tango2 (Sep 11, 2005)

Thats not cool even Jerrys Kids have more common sence than these screw balls.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Notice the hat he's wearing? Admittedly, I once wore a hat like that...:blush: 

...when I was 7, playing COPS AND ROBBERS!! with my friends... :woot: 

This kid's about as cool as a snap-bracelet...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Unfortunately, Jerry's Kids had their maladies thrust upon them congenitally; these porky dim-witted buffoons choose to be obnoxious, counterfeit officials.

If they had any dignity or commonsense they would be ashamed of those pictures.
And for those of you that wonder who exactly can fail a Civil Service exam; Ici vous allez....


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

All of you are just jealous because you dont work for CMPSA.... :85565:


----------



## tango2 (Sep 11, 2005)

May be they will be civil service next year. Why dont they just change there name to Wackers R Us. Bunch of morons


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

that hat clearly puts them from wannabees to impersonating..... 
Hook the mf's


i think im going to take my weekend off searching for this red Taurus and have fun with this penile-size compensating prick


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'd pay real money for the first video of these clowns being chewed out by LE!

:grin:


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> I'd pay real money for the first video of these clowns being chewed out by LE!
> 
> :grin:


soooooooo... who's going to be the first LE agency to request a full CMPSA response?


----------



## Skiierxxx06 (Jun 1, 2005)

mopar6972 said:


> soooooooo... who's going to be the first LE agency to request a full CMPSA response?


you know u wanna make a feild trip out tehre haha and find these motehr fuckers hone:


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Skiierxxx06 said:


> you know u wanna make a feild trip out tehre haha and find these motehr fuckers hone:


Dont need to... Call the operations number and tell them there is a bike race in progress near whatever town or agency you work for.. and youre good to go...


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

I think it's funny if you check the members that visited today and check on CMPSA he's checking in here every few hours to see if more stuff was posted about his super jerkoff outfit. I'd have a field day with this fool.


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

popo said:


> JERRY'S KIDS - MEETS CMPSA AND WEARS UNIFORMS. GREAT JOB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap this is the first time I've ever heard of this group....love the web site:wm: 8-O ... is it bad that we just got a brand new explorer and these fellas have more and better equipment than we ever could dream of having. WTF#-o


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok exploring the web site more... how can they have red lights and "Disaster Vehicle" plates?
Again WTF!!!!! I wonder if they're hiring? :L: :A!:


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I wanna know how these wackers got a state "Disaster Vehicle" plate? 









Someone should run this plate and find out who it is registered to. I am a curiuos person. This group is an absolute frigging joke!


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I can't get enough of these dumbasses!









Volunteer *Charles Goodwin* and *Deputy Chief Stephen V. Goodwin* watch the crowd of people from the bleachers watching for suspicious activity.
Who the hell are these guys watching!​


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Now here's a bunch of dumbass wacers!:L: :85565: The new Fisher College Swat Team!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> who's going to be the first LE agency to request a full CMPSA response?


I would... _*IF*_ I knew what the hell they actually do..??


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*Ok ok ok...... Come on guys and girls. I am going to put in a simple request. Please do not post any article regarding CMPSA for a period of one month..... maybe less. Just bear with me and trust me on this...please

*


----------

